# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - July 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2017)

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
20 targets set in the woods to provide you a realistic challenge in some cool presentations. You'll enjoy yourself, that much we know. Since we have so much fun, you really should consider inviting some folks who have never shot with us to come along with you this time. Come shoot with us.

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

We will also hold our annual meeting and election of officers at this shoot. The business meeting will begin at 1:00 p.m.

Our shoot hosts for this shoot are Dave Bureau and Gene Bramblett.

#NorthGATraditionalArchery


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jun 27, 2017)

Is this shoot July 2nd or July 9th?


----------



## pine nut (Jun 27, 2017)

9Th


----------



## Mike Oglesby (Jun 28, 2017)

Can I get an address please. I am new to traditional archery and would love to start going to some of the shoots.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 28, 2017)

Mike Oglesby said:


> Can I get an address please. I am new to traditional archery and would love to start going to some of the shoots.



Yes Sir!

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507
Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. 
Follow Candler Rd East past the Atlas Cold Storage Facility on the right. 
Just a touch further to Lee Land Rd on the right.
Turn right and travel to a fork in the road, (maybe 1 mile, just before a cell tower).
Entrance is on your left, just before the fork. You'll see NGT's sign.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 30, 2017)

Can anyone come to this shoot ?   I'm new to traditional archery, having bought a hickory longbow last summer, know little about the ins and outs other than what I've read, would be cool to observe others and learn.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 30, 2017)

transfixer said:


> Can anyone come to this shoot ?   I'm new to traditional archery, having bought a hickory longbow last summer, know little about the ins and outs other than what I've read, would be cool to observe others and learn.



You bet: We will be glad to see you. Your first time there shooting is on the Club.
Come on


----------



## transfixer (Jun 30, 2017)

Jake Allen said:


> You bet: We will be glad to see you. Your first time there shooting is on the Club.
> Come on



 Great !  I'll mark it down and try to be there ,  what time does the shoot get started ?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2017)

8:30 or 9:00 am


----------

